# Lithium battery trouble..



## Coolcarjody (May 15, 2021)

Can someone help me with a wire diagram to delete my factory battery? I'm adding a lithium ion and I added a 300 amp alternator for the lithium in the trunk, leaving the factory altinator connected to the factory altinator with a big 3 upgrade and my amp burned out.. I double checked all my wiring and the only thing I can come up with is the fact I didn't do the delete.. help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Coolcarjody said:


> Can someone help me with a wire diagram to delete my factory battery? I'm adding a lithium ion and I added a 300 amp alternator for the lithium in the trunk, leaving the factory altinator connected to the factory altinator with a big 3 upgrade and my amp burned out.. I double checked all my wiring and the only thing I can come up with is the fact I didn't do the delete.. help would be greatly appreciated..


Read what you wrote, it seems you left the factory alternator connected to the factory alternator… I presume you mean battery 🙈

as long as you kept the lithium and big alt seperate from the factory battery and factory alt your amp blew for some other reason, how you did it is fine and the amp blowing is just coincidence, nothing to do with having the second circuit in the vehicle

it’s far easier if you do a diagram of what you did, with cable runs and earths shown, did you have a voltmeter on the rear battery? Was it charging fine?


----------



## Coolcarjody (May 15, 2021)

dumdum said:


> Read what you wrote, it seems you left the factory alternator connected to the factory alternator… I presume you mean battery 🙈
> 
> as long as you kept the lithium and big alt seperate from the factory battery and factory alt your amp blew for some other reason, how you did it is fine and the amp blowing is just coincidence, nothing to do with having the second circuit in the vehicle
> 
> it’s far easier if you do a diagram of what you did, with cable runs and earths shown, did you have a voltmeter on the rear battery? Was it charging fine?


I think my problem was the lithium battery was only 8.3 volts when I installed it. And I don't think the balance board was working correctly because the middle cell was .4 off of the other cells.. I just took it out for now and used a kinetic 1200. And jumped a o gauge wire from alt to alt. Now with music on, lights on and car running I'm maintaining around 14.2 volts and it sounds great. I blew the 2 sundown 3000 amps but my stereo shop did me good and refunded one of them fore and I used the credit to purchase a tramps 10000.. I spent a pretty penny on the lithium battery build so once I figure everything out I plan on a battery delete and installed that but until then I'm sounding good and I can tell the car engine and electronics are performing better.. you can see my progress on Instagram @coolkarz_centraltx


----------



## Coolcarjody (May 15, 2021)

Coolcarjody said:


> I think my problem was the lithium battery was only 8.3 volts when I installed it. And I don't think the balance board was working correctly because the middle cell was .4 off of the other cells.. I just took it out for now and used a kinetic 1200. And jumped a o gauge wire from alt to alt. Now with music on, lights on and car running I'm maintaining around 14.2 volts and it sounds great. I blew the 2 sundown 3000 amps but my stereo shop did me good and refunded one of them fore and I used the credit to purchase a tramps 10000.. I spent a pretty penny on the lithium battery build so once I figure everything out I plan on a battery delete and installed that but until then I'm sounding good and I can tell the car engine and electronics are performing better.. you can see my progress on Instagram @coolkarz_centraltx


----------



## JohnnyOhh (Feb 19, 2015)

is that your custom diy lithium pack in the trunk? that looks pretty awesome. the machine blocks look great.

how did you blow up the 3000W amps??? (scary)


----------

